# When should we bring a 2nd Cockapoo home?



## Pointman (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all, this is my 1st post.

We have a fantastic Cockapoo named Toby who will be 2 years old this week.
We are considering introducing another puppy to our home and someone said it is best to do so before the existing dog gets too old to be accommodating.

Does anyone here have thoughts or experience of this?

Thanks

Stephen


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Stephen, I'm thinking of having a second one too. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Rufus had just turned two when we brought Basil home. I personally think it was the best timing ever. Rufus is well trained in recall, behaviour (apart from humping! Lol) and is exciting and energetic on walks yet relaxed at home. As he is just 2 years old he is still massively up for the puppy play so, to be honest, it has been a bit of a breeze introducing Basil compared to when we had Rufus as a pup.

Go for it!

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My cocker spaniel is 11, and had been "only dog" for about 5 years since my cavalier died. She was always dominant dog and I did have some apprehension about how she would react to a puppy coming in. It took 10 days before she was smitten with Izzy too  Best thing I could have done, the two of them together is a joy to behold, they're company for each other if I'm out, and Phoebe has done lots of the puppy training for me  It's taken years off Phoebe, she's like a young puppy herself when they're playing rough and tumble in the mornings  Go for it!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah, don't sell it so well. I can't imagine having a second dog, yet when you all put it like that it gets me thinking


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Answer.. get the second dog when you are ready ... 

Each dog is different .. you will know Toby better than anyone .. if you think he will be ok with a puppy and you want a new puppy then the time is right ... 

There are no strict rules .. I hope this helps a little bit xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Ah, don't sell it so well. I can't imagine having a second dog, yet when you all put it like that it gets me thinking


I waited 5 years to have a 2nd child - I like big gaps! I certainly wouldn't wait so long to have another one again though (dog, not child!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I waited 5 years to have a 2nd child - I like big gaps! I certainly wouldn't wait so long to have another one again though (dog, not child!)


Now that is funny  

Same for me .... 2 kids ... loads of cockapoos please  

Ali are you thinking about number 2 already? good for you


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

im thinking of getting another 1 too but cant decide when and where from, i suppose ill know it when i stumble across a puppy i fall in love with! :baby: :love-eyes:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Ali are you thinking about number 2 already?


 NOOOOOOOOOO!
Well - yes, but only daydreaming! It's all these blondes and apricots, I just love them, and those darker reds - ooh!
I couldn't manage 3 dogs, but I am loving having 2 (my last experience with 2 wasn't as positive), will definitely have another one when Phoebe's time comes (hopefully not for a few more years  )


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think if you're strongly considering no.2 then its probably right for you and Toby. I toyed with the idea when Wilf was 1 but then talked myself out of it... then when he was 2 but was scared to upset the balance and did nt want to get it wrong. So Wilf was 3 by the time we had searched for and got Mable and everythings been fine .. with hind sight I would have been fine getting no2 earlier. Good luck with your search x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That was really useful advice Karen .. but I can't give you rep for it as I need to spread it around a bit more .. so I will just tell you instead .. good useful advice love JoJo xxx


----------



## Pointman (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for your insights everyone. 
I think we'll be going ahead.

We're now just considering whether it is better to wait till after winter as we brought Toby home in November and the little trips outside every 30 minutes during house training meant wwe ere freezing last time.

This is a great forum and you've all been very helpful


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Two year gap is great that's what the gap is with my two.

I did have a few reservations which is natural about upsetting the balance and I did spend a week in tears when Milly arrived.

But they so love each other and I adore watching them play.

You will know when the times right because that niggle just doesn't go away 

Good luck with your search!


----------

